# UK Bankruptcy experience (so far!)



## Muntjac

I'm probably a bit quick off the mark posting considering I'm barely a wet week in the UK, but just made the big move & thought I'd share my experience of same for anyone interested.

We're a family of 2+3, 1 was working part time, one unemployed & in <1 year arrears of mortgage, negative equity of €200k approx. One personal loan of >€5k, no credit cards, two mobile phone contracts of >€100 altogether.

We both applied for employment, one of us got work, so moved over 3 weeks ago.
It's all still very new & lots to be done keeping us busy ie, applying for bank account, National insurance no., registering family for NHS no. etc

One thing I will say is to allow for a few grand in moving costs. Obvious as this might sound, they can add up! we're already up to approx. €4k owed to our very kind family for rent+deposit, flights over, UK car insurance, there are a lot of costs that don't be long about adding up.

One thing that caused me great concern was renting a house as the estate agency run a credit check on you. I have since been advised that this is irrelevant as it checks your UK history only, not Irish.

If you decide to buy a UK registered car in Ireland before you move (to transport stuff over) then make sure it's taxed & MOT'd as it can take several weeks to get the car registered in your name then either tested or taxed.

House removal firms can be costly, pallet companies are much cheaper & you can fit a surprising amount of possessions on a pallet. I found costs ranged from €80+ per pallet for 48 hour delivery Ireland to UK.

If you plan to visit UK prior to moving, it might be a good idea to pick up a UK mobile or a sim for an unlocked phone on that visit. It means when applying for jobs you have UK contact immediately & if you run in to problems on your travel over, you will have a functioning phone. I found out the hard way that roaming was not set up on my Irish phone despite my provider advising me differently!

I returned my keys by jingle mail with advice of our new address.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi Muntjac

This promises to be a very interesting thread. Thanks for starting it.

Some very practical tips there. 

As a matter of interest, did you try to reach any sort of agreement with your mortgage lender before you handed back the keys? Did you try to sell your house by agreement? I presume you didn't sign a voluntary return form?  I think it's better to do all that and to go to the UK with only unsecured debts. This makes the OR's job much simpler and the process is a lot tidier.


----------



## Cantalia

Thanks for posting your experience so far.


----------



## Muntjac

Thanks Cantalia

Brendan, I tried fruitlessly for over a year to deal with my lender and they blanked me, they would not meet with/speak with me, I was left with no option.
Not the ideal situation granted but by the time I arrived at the situation to go to the UK I had reached the end of the line. 
Our family income was decimated over the past few years with little chance of recovery. I can only assume that we were very low down their list of priorities, and it was inevitable that we were going to end up in a repossession situation. I just expedited it for them by returning the keys.

I didn't sign a voluntary return form, I just posted the keys in with a cover note explaining that we were surrendering the property as we could not afford it. I agree it would have been better to leave with unsecured debts, for the sake of my mental well being we had to leave when we did, we were struggling to survive on the income we had and the stress of waiting for the inevitable to happen was too much.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi Muntjac

That is appalling behaviour by the bank.  Under the circumstances, you had no choice. 

It is probably too late for you, but someone in a similar situation should consider a short-term PIA.  If they have documented the non-cooperation of the lender, the PIP should propose that the shortfall be written off immediately. Thus no need for bankruptcy. No need to move to the UK. And an immediate release from debts.


----------



## Toodles

Really glad a thread has been started on this. Can i ask where you moved too and i you had family there? Also how old are you children and how have they settled into school for you. Wishing you the very best of luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## Nobizere

Muntjac said:


> One thing that caused me great concern was renting a house as the estate agency run a credit check on you. I have since been advised that this is irrelevant as it checks your UK history only, not Irish.
> 
> House removal firms can be costly, pallet companies are much cheaper & you can fit a surprising amount of possessions on a pallet. I found costs ranged from €80+ per pallet for 48 hour delivery Ireland to UK.



I'm curious about these Muntjac. These are the things that are taking my focus at the moment ( i know, pretty minor stuff). I understand that estate agents in the UK charge for running the credit checks, and that these fees can be significant. What was your experience given that they didn't check yours?

I can't imagine fitting too much on pallets. Did you simply bring small possessions or did you move all your furniture? If you left your furniture here what have you done with that? 

Thanks for posting about this. I think a thread like this will be a great help to many people. Your experience will enable people to make a better informed decision. And if you were to fill us in on how things are progressing I am sure it would be appreciated by all.


----------



## JayPee

best of luck with that move Muntjac, will be very interested to read this thread as it grows as I have almost 100% decided that this is the way forward for me. Thank again


----------



## munchy

Some agents do not charge for credit checks but most do. We paid 140 pounds for ours and it was a curious experience because we got the flat but at the same time we have a zero credit history here! I understand that for some agencies the fee can be in excess of 200 pounds.


----------



## Steve Thatcher

if you can find a property via Gumtree with a private renter there will be no credit search at all

Steve Thatcher
www.irishbankruptuk.ie


----------



## Mexican

If you go bankrupt in RoI and move to the UK would the bankruptcy appear in a UK credit check?


----------



## Steve Thatcher

Mexican said:


> If you go bankrupt in RoI and move to the UK would the bankruptcy appear in a UK credit check?




I doubt it very much by why would you want to do it that way?

Steve Thatcher
www.irishbankruptuk.ie


----------



## munchy

When I contacted the Experian group they confirmed that any arrears, loans or judgements in Ireland would not appear on your Uk credit report. But not sure about bankruptcy in another country. Doubtful though


----------



## Mexican

MY UK credit rating is good so I don't want it to be effected by going bankrupt in the UK.  As far as the banks in northern Ireland are concerned I have never moved out of the parental home.


----------



## Muntjac

Sorry for the delay responding, we've been kept busy over here getting settled in.

We moved to East Anglia due to a job I took. The place is lovely but I do regret now not holding on a little longer til I got a job on the West of the Country or at least nearer to an airport so it would be cheaper/faster to commute home when we went to visit and for family to visit us. That said, maybe when we settle in things might not be so much of an issue.
We had family visiting over the weekend and the homesickness now they're gone back is pretty bad I'll admit. It feels a bit like being trapped in a prison sentence, they can head home and we're stuck here regardless. At least it's for a finite period though.

Brendan, I wasn't aware of that with non cooperation clause regarding the PIA. It is a shame as this is a route I would have more likely opted for rather than uprooting our family to move where we didn't want to. Hopefully others will see this information and be able to use it in their circumstances though.
Is there somewhere online I could seek further information about this short term PIA? as it might not be too late for us yet. 

Toodles thanks, as above we moved to East Anglia, good few jobs about and cheaper rents than London. I moved here as it's where I was offered a job. Our kids are not school age yet so not an issue with schools thankfully.

Nobizere, the insolvency practicioner told me also that the estate agents can only check your UK record of which I had none not having lived here before. Knowing this I do wonder are they fully aware that you wouldn't have a record and charge anyway but don't run a check. either way, it wasn't an issue. I still couldn't rest easy til I signed the tenancy agreement as I was convinced they would return and tell me they'd found out about my Irish record somehow which I won't lie, was stressful.

@JayPee, thanks v much, feel free to PM me if you have any queries you would like to ask & I'll help if I can


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Hi Muntjac

A great update - thanks. 

Brendan


----------



## Jim2007

Muntjac said:


> Nobizere, the insolvency practicioner told me...



Out of interest have you got written confirmation from your insolvency advisors that you will in fact meet the criteria to be declared bankrupt in the UK, given you change in circumstances - new job etc....?


----------



## Muntjac

Sorry in response to the query re transporting good over, 2 pallets fit all of our clothes & bed linen (boxed), a washing machine, fridge freezer, 1 x double bed & mattress as well as a few boxes of documents/small possessions.

The rest we brought with us in the boot of the car (small mpv) and our larger furniture/appliances we'd already sold to part finance the move.

Where we're renting the majority of houses are rented unfurnished. I thought this would be an issue as I didn't have the funds to lay down to kit out a new house, however between Gumtree UK, Ebay UK before we arrived and several British heart foundation/other similar charity shops when we arrived, we were able to provide a basic kit out of the house. We found several charity shops selling furniture, you'd pick up a wardrobe or chest of drawers from £30 to give you an idea.
Nothing fancy at that price granted, but good enough to do us the next 15-18 months.


----------



## Muntjac

Jim nothing in writing, but I did explain in full what we had done prior to moving and they confirmed all would be ok in that respect. My job was reduced to part time hours in Ireland and the job here will be full time. They didn't say it would be an issue.


----------



## Decry

Steve Thatcher said:


> I doubt it very much by why would you want to do it that way?
> 
> Steve Thatcher
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Perhaps if they like the UK and wanted to spend the next 5 years at least there then they wouldn't want to mess up their UK credit rating.
> 
> What if they did decide to stay in the UK, could they just ignore the Irish debt and the IRL banks wont do anything til they come back, if ever? Would they be ok over time acquiring assets in the UK like a car & house with the debt left behind in Ireland?
> 
> regards,
> D


----------



## seagra

Hi Muntjac,

Are you able to visit Ireland when you desire? For example could you visit for a weekend every month or 2? Or is there restrictions?


----------



## so-crates

Hi Muntjac,

I hope you are settled in okay by now I just wanted to add a suggestion in terms of moving stuff that might be of use to someone else. Am not affiliated to them in anyway but I did find them good.
You can put up a job on the AnyVan website and people will bid for the job you put up. I found that it was considerably cheaper than trying to move the stuff myself.

In terms of kitting out a place in the UK it is also worth looking at Freecycle, you can't sell or buy on there, you can only give stuff away. On leaving the UK the last time I gave away quite a bit of stuff (mostly electrics) that I didn't need to bring home, couldn't give to a charity shop (they don't accept electrical goods) and didn't want the hassle of getting to the recycling centre. Everything I put up was gone pretty immediately. Jumbletown is much bigger here than Freecycle but, certainly in the London area, Freecycle is definitely the king of give-away.


----------



## Defeated

Hope all works out, will be watching this closely as i could be doing the same as yourself very very shortly!.

Best of luck


----------



## Steve Thatcher

Decry said:


> Steve Thatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it very much by why would you want to do it that way?
> 
> Steve Thatcher
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, Perhaps if they like the UK and wanted to spend the next 5 years at least there then they wouldn't want to mess up their UK credit rating.
> 
> What if they did decide to stay in the UK, could they just ignore the Irish debt and the IRL banks wont do anything til they come back, if ever? Would they be ok over time acquiring assets in the UK like a car & house with the debt left behind in Ireland?
> 
> regards,
> D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not ideal. Debt arising from mortgages survives for 12 years after it crystallises. So if someone makes it good in the UK, that judgement debt can be transferred to the Uk and the assets accumulated here could then be attacked. All in very simple terms
> 
> Steve Thatcher
Click to expand...


----------



## Kev

Muntjac said:


> Toodles thanks, as above we moved to East Anglia, good few jobs about and cheaper rents than London. I moved here as it's where I was offered a job. Our kids are not school age yet so not an issue with schools thankfully.



 I have immediate family living in East Anglia, after being brought up in London would move back to the city again. There are very good connection from Ipswich to Stansted Airport. There are some beautiful places in East Anglia like Aldeburgh, Woodbridge and Old Felixstowe and Southwold . Very good schools East Anglia.


----------



## Notsureatall

I've been reading this section for months now and it's helped me a lot so I thought I would post my experience of uk bankruptcy so far if it helps anyone. I finally made the move over to the uk and have established comi ect. Being honest the first month was easy cause you're just so busy with finding somewhere to live, setting up bank account ect.
Month 2 and 3 I found really hard being away from family and friends. I only told a handful of people because yes I was ashamed of what I am doing.but therein lies the problem,I've had to get over it because it just wasnt healthy,mentally. 
Month 4 was easier but then went back to Ireland for a visit and it was really tough leaving again. Month 5 and 6 well you start getting used to living here, people are friendly,things are much cheaper and you begin to see what life is like not having those thrice daily phone calls from banks/credit cards,not sleeping,stress ect . Yes I made a huge mistake in buying my apt in the boom and I probably will always feel bad about going against the mantra of paying your debts-I never missed a single bill until oct 12! But I really think life is too short not to grab a second chance and I am really beginning to see the light ahead.
This month I took my papers to lodge at court, I was pretty shaky handing them in to the lady at the desk(ESP after her colleague announced in front of 2 other people in the office that"that lady needs you to go over her bankruptcy papers" I nearly died of embarrassment but she went thru my papers,told me to come back next week with3 copies and £700 in cash and that the judge would then go thru my application and most likely just refer it to crown court where it will be decided then approx 6-8wks. So stage 1 done! Yes it is very stressful and I've lost count how many times I've stressed my poor partner out. Be prepared for rows-its just stress but we are definitely coming thru the other side of it now and pls god it will all go thru and we can start our new lives.. We are actually planning to stay on indefinitely here!hope some of this helps anyone out there thinking about doing it!


----------



## Steve Thatcher

Hi Notsure, where are you based?
You wont go to the crown court. You will get transferred to the High Court, it could have been avoided by filing a witness statement and evidence of your comi in the UK.

Steve Thatcher


----------



## Notsureatall

Sorry my mistake steve, yes high court. Lodged in manchester. It's the way my solicitor told me to do it!


----------



## prodigy81

@Steve, Hi Steve, what exactly is the witness statement, (I dont understand)?

Kind regards


----------

